# Autotrail spot lights. How do I open ??



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking at changing some of our spotlight in an Apache 700 for LED's..
Can anyone advise how they come apart before I try and end up breaking one..
Thanks


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Tonka

Its a forcing job just put a heavy duty knife in the crack above the switch and twist.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers Broom..
I did try pulling and it gave a bit but did not want to force it..
Will go and try it again...

Thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Done it.. !! Just needed to pull a bit harder..
Anyway, havin read a few comments on LED's from the forum I have now ordered some 6 led replacements..

LED on ebay..


----------



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

*spot lights*

Hi 
Hoping you managed to replace your spot lights by now. Have dispose of them or are they still with you? I am interested as I want to replace old fashion spot lights in my MH? Are they still in good shape? How many are they? I am ready to pay for them in case you do not ask much.
Thanks
gpg1963


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

tonka said:


> Done it.. !! Just needed to pull a bit harder..
> Anyway, havin read a few comments on LED's from the forum I have now ordered some 6 led replacements..
> 
> LED on ebay..


I have the same lights that you have. After seperating the light and on taking out the halogen bulb I am left with a concave holder which acts as a reflector. I inserted a G4 LED into the connection but find that the reflector is directing the beam at a funny angle and not at all beneficial to the user.
The question is :
a. Do I remove the concave holder
and 
b. Do I use the LED with the light connections coming out of the side of the LED cluster or the LEDs featured in your message.

Ian


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: spot lights*



gpg1963 said:


> Hi
> Hoping you managed to replace your spot lights by now. Have dispose of them or are they still with you? I am interested as I want to replace old fashion spot lights in my MH? Are they still in good shape? How many are they? I am ready to pay for them in case you do not ask much.
> Thanks
> gpg1963


Sorry mate, just changing the bulbs.. not the whole fitting...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

[/quote]

I have the same lights that you have. After seperating the light and on taking out the halogen bulb I am left with a concave holder which acts as a reflector. I inserted a G4 LED into the connection but find that the reflector is directing the beam at a funny angle and not at all beneficial to the user.
The question is :
a. Do I remove the concave holder
and 
b. Do I use the LED with the light connections coming out of the side of the LED cluster or the LEDs featured in your message.

Ian[/quote]

I only ordered my LED's today so they are not here yet..
Once they arrive and I fit them I will give some feedback...


----------

